# Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?



## BigBubby (9. September 2010)

*Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

Hey

Ich frage mich, warum ihr die StraightPower reihe eigentlich länger gemacht habt. Hatte bereits einen Kunden, der es deswegen zurückgegeben hatte. 
Außer, dass ihr die Wärmeabgabe sonst nicht vernünftig in den Griff bekommt, sehe ich keinen wirklichen Grund selbst die kleinen Modelle so "lang" zu machen (sind glaube ich nur 2-2,6 cm mehr als die Standartgröße), aber es fällt halt auf (zusätzlich weil der Lüfter asymmetrisch drauf sitzt und dann noch so klein wirkt), besonders da andere Hersteller die selbe und höhere Leistung in die kleine rein bekommt, auch ohne, dass sie laut werden oder ähnliches.

Bin mal gespannt auf ein Statement


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

Hallo BigBubby 

Wir legen die Größe der Gehäuse nach den Abmessungen der von uns verwendeten Platine und Topologie fest.
Bei der Straight Power E7 Serie ist es leider nicht möglich, diese Plattform in einem kleinerem Gehäuse unterzubringen.


----------



## BigBubby (10. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

Sehr diplomatische Antwort. Hat keine Information, aber was solls. Habe ich auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## Philipus II (17. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

Um ein kleineres Gehäuse zu ermöglichen, wäre ein anderes Design nötig.
Als das Netzteil entwickelt wurde, hat Listan dieses Design für den besten Kompromiss gehalten.
Ein kürzeres E7 wäre ein ziemlicher Aufwand, der sich anscheinend halt einfach betriebswirtschaftlich nicht lohnt.


----------



## BigBubby (17. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

Das sind fade ausreden.  Tut mir leid. Alle Hersteller schaffen das mit selber leistung/qualität und gleichen, teilweise niedrigeren Preis.
Deswegen ist es entweder unfähigkeit oder faulheit.


----------



## Philipus II (17. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

Unfähigkeit und Faulheit sind die falschen Begriffe. Es lohnt sich halt einfach wirtschaftlich nicht. Wie jedes Unternehmen versucht auch Listan, Gewinne einzufahren. Nach Ansicht der dortigen Entscheider, war dieses Design halt geeignet, um ein Netzteil anzubieten, mit dem man (wahrscheinlich) gut Geld verdient.
Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen, der Erfolg gibt ihnen auch irgendwo Recht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

Hallo BigBubby
Was für eine Information würdest du denn wünschen?



> Außer, dass ihr die Wärmeabgabe sonst nicht vernünftig in den Griff bekommt, sehe ich keinen wirklichen Grund selbst die kleinen Modelle so "lang" zu machen


Die Wärmeentwicklung stellt kein Problem dar, die könnte man auch mit einem schneller drehenden Lüfter realisieren. Diese Lösung kam für uns aber nicht in Frage, da wir sehr viel Wert auf die Geräuschentwicklung unserer Netzteile legen.

Eine Reduzierung der Größe hätte auch eine Reduzierung des Kühlers der sekundären Seite bedeutet, was durch einen schneller drehenden Lüfter kompensiert werden müsste. Wir hatten angenommen, dass für die User die Geräuschentwicklung des Gerätes wichtiger wäre als die Baugröße. Was ist denn Deine Meinung dazu?


----------



## BigBubby (17. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

Da höre ich doch endlich mal den ersten Grund. (Ich hatte halt mehr technische Gründe erwartet. Z.B. komponente x-y hat es entschieden oder wie jetzt wir hatten die wahl zwischen x und y und fanden y wieder. wie es jetzt gekommen ist)

Gerade da ihr ja den leisesten Lüfter habt, hat es mich gewundert. Die Abwärme durch 2cm weniger sollte nicht so stark sein, dass er extrem Hochdrehen. Als Gegenstück zu Bequite sehe ich gerne Enermax (Sowohl Preis, als auch Qualität) und dort haben sie es erreicht trotz der kleinen Bauform extrem leise Netzteile zu bauen und dabei haben sie nicht die besserne Lüfter. (Großes Lob übrigens für eure SilentWings) 



Wo wir gerade bei techn. Details wären. Die p4-p8 kabel sollten ca 2-4 cm länger werden, da es bei einigesn Gehäusen (p-183 z.B.) extrem knapp oder zu kurz ist, es hinterm MB lang zu legen.

Edit: Euer PSU Calculator ist ein wenig übertrieben. Danach bräuchte ich für ein System wo 600Watt passen, nach dem Calculator ein 800-1kWatt Netzteil. Ich weiß, dass ihr gerne eure Sachen verkauft, aber man sollte nicht übertreiben. Ein realere Aussage bringt eurem Image mehr. Ihr seid schließlich nicht Xilentpower, wo man die Netzteilleistung durch 2 Teilen muss   (Übrigens fehlt die GTX460 dadrin)


----------



## Philipus II (18. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

Der Calculator ist eigentlich nicht schlecht. Im Bereich 400W ist er sogar richtig gut.
An den Enermax kommt er trotzdem nicht ran.

Das 87+ ist auch relativ gross und zudem eine ganz andere Preisklasse. Das wäre ein Vergleich Äpfel mit Birnen.
Die Eco80+ und Pro/Modu82+ sind gefühlt lauter als das E7.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere: Soulpain geht immer recht detailliert aufs Layout ein. Sowohl grosse als auch kleine Netzteile haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile
Du kannst ja dort mal ein bisl schmökern.
Wie immer ist son Netzteil halt ein Kompromiss.


----------



## BigBubby (18. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

Natürlich vergleiche ich des straight power nicht mit meinen 87+. Da hätten sie gar keine Chance.

Ich arbeite in einen PC Fachgeschäft und kenne daher zu genüge auch die anderen Modelle.

Die Pro/Modu82+ sind minimal Lauter das stimmt. Aber ich weiß, dass die verbauten Lüfter an sich ein ticken lauter sind, sodass daher bereits die Differenz kommen sollte und nicht von den 2cm.

Danke für den Vorschlag mit soulpain. Ich wollte es aber gerne vom Hersteller selbst erfahren. Besonders da unsere Kunden auch gerne mal fragen, warum "das Ding so groß sein muss".

Edit: Den von Enermax kannte ich gar nicht, der ist aber echt gut. Der hat gesagt mind 606Watt, womit er es ziemlich gut trifft.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (19. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*

ich find die Größe passt. In der heutigen Zeit sind die Gehäuse eh groß genug und wenn man einen mini PC bau kann man ja noch die Pure Power Serie nehmen die klein genug ist


----------



## BigBubby (19. September 2010)

*AW: Warum sind eure Netzteile eigentlich so groß?*



God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> ich find die Größe passt. In der heutigen Zeit sind die Gehäuse eh groß genug und wenn man einen mini PC bau kann man ja noch die Pure Power Serie nehmen die klein genug ist



Die Pure Power sind keine alternative zur Straightpower.


----------

